

LastPass is hacked - theuri
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/lastpass-hacked-cybersecurity-and-password-firm-loses-passwords-in-attack-10322876.html

======
compto35
Put your passwords on the cloud they said, nothing could go wrong, they said

~~~
fao_
I feel that there's too much of an innate trust in password managers these
days. One 'short int' problem ( _heartbleed reference! Look at me I 'm so hip
and zany :)_) and the passwords are compromised. OTOH there's the problem of
giving out passwords _at all_...

------
CyberpunkDad
[http://www.carolwrightgifts.com/internet-password-
keeper/239...](http://www.carolwrightgifts.com/internet-password-
keeper/23920.cfm?key=5G00225B&cm_mmc=PaidSearch-_-GooglePLA-_-
FreeShip-_-23920&gclid=COT24aDFksYCFQyqaQodWSEAsw)

